# Reputation point?



## chilichip (Apr 21, 2009)

what is  reputation points?


----------



## luvs (Apr 21, 2009)

those points mean someone likes you or your post.


----------



## chefkathleen (Apr 23, 2009)

LOL I hadn't even noticed them!


----------



## freefallin1309 (Apr 23, 2009)

I don't get any


----------



## msmofet (Apr 23, 2009)

freefallin1309 said:


> I don't get any


 ummmmmmmmm i think you have gotten some. you have a lot of green boxes.


----------



## chilichip (Apr 24, 2009)

what are the little green boxes for?


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 24, 2009)

chilichip said:


> what are the little green boxes for?


 
Click on FAQ above. It will take you to a slew of answers, including this one:

*What is reputation?*
*Reputation* is a way of rating users depending on the quality of their posts. If the administrators have enabled *reputation*, then the *reputation* icon will be visible in posts.
*Reputation* may be positive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 , negative 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or neutral 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Negative *reputation* may only be given if the administrator has enabled this. Neutral *reputation* is only given when the person giving *reputation* does not meet the criteria set by the administrator to affect someone else's *reputation*.
*How do I give reputation?*
To give *reputation*, click on the *reputation* icon in the relevant post. This will reveal a form to complete with the *reputation* type and the reason for giving the *reputation*. If negative *reputation* is disabled then it will not be displayed in this form. You may not give *reputation* for the same post twice.
*How do I know what reputation I have received?*
You can view the *reputation* that you have received in your User CP (User Control Panel) where it is displayed at the bottom of the User CP page. Here you will see the latest *reputation* that you have received and whether this is positive, negative or neutral. Your total *reputation* will be shown as series of *reputation* indicators in your posts and profile. The more positive your *reputation*, the more positive icons will be shown. The more negative your *reputation* the more negative icons will be shown.
*How much reputation is given? What is reputation power?*
If the administrator has enabled this, the amount of *reputation* that each user will give (or take away if negative) is shown in the user's posts as '*Reputation* Power'. The value of the *reputation* power is determined by the administrator and may increase over time depending on the settings they have applied.
*What if I don't want anyone to see my reputation?*
You can disable the display of your *reputation* by going to your User CP and selecting Edit Options. On this page you will find a check box labelled 'Show Your *Reputation* Level'. Un-checking this box will remove the display of your *reputation* and replace it with the *Reputation* Disabled icon. You can still give and receive *reputation* while your *reputation* display is disabled.


----------



## TheNoodleIncident (Apr 24, 2009)

how come i only see people with 1 green box, or a full bar of green boxes?  never in the middle?  same as the red ones

is the only way to get more points to have people click on you?

i think i only have 1 green box, which is apparently equal to 10 points - c'mon people, im sure ive had more good posts than that!


----------



## TheNoodleIncident (Apr 24, 2009)

opps, cross-posted with the one above mine - thanks for sharing that, answered most of my questions

but what about the 1box vs full line of boxes questions?


----------



## Alix (Apr 24, 2009)

Sometimes all it takes is one person with a lot of karma (oops!) rep points to hit you once and you jump from one bar to a jillion. Be nice to Barbara L or Maidrite and see what happens!


----------



## TheNoodleIncident (Apr 24, 2009)

kitchenelf said:


> *How do I know what reputation I have received?*
> You can view the *reputation* that you have received in your User CP (User Control Panel) where it is displayed at the bottom of the User CP page. Here you will see the latest *reputation* that you have received and whether this is positive, negative or neutral. Your total *reputation* will be shown as series of *reputation* indicators in your posts and profile. The more positive your *reputation*, the more positive icons will be shown. The more negative your *reputation* the more negative icons will be shown.


 
maybe im being thick, but i still dont see this - i go to my UserCP, but there is nothing about reputation on that page, nor a link for it


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 24, 2009)

TheNoodleIncident said:


> maybe im being thick, but i still dont see this - i go to my UserCP, but there is nothing about reputation on that page, nor a link for it


 
There's a light gray bar or light purple (can't really tell) above.  You will see *FAQ* (Frequently Asked Questions).  Check it out there.


----------



## TheNoodleIncident (Apr 24, 2009)

right, i can find the FAQ section, where it explains reputation and how to find it...says that if i go to the UserCP section, it will list my most recent reputation at the bottom....however, when i enter my UserCP, there is nothing about the reputation i have received, at the bottom or anywhere else
 
just had a thought - does everyone start with a small amount of reputation when they register? so maybe its possible i havent received any new reputation, just what i registered with? that would explain why nothing is listed


----------



## Alix (Apr 24, 2009)

I just hit you. Give it a look see now.


----------



## TheNoodleIncident (Apr 24, 2009)

THERE we go!!  looks like i didnt have any rep yet - i get no respect!

(thanks)

this leads me back to my first question - people's rep bars either have only one box, or a bar full of them....no middle ground....sort of a weird system


----------



## Alix (Apr 24, 2009)

I think its just that it indicates that person has rep points at all. No one can see how many rep points you have. You can only see your own. We used to be able to see each others points, but Andy removed that a while ago. SOME people were competing to see who could get the most points.  I don't know who would do something like THAT *coughKencough* I know *I *would never do that.


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 24, 2009)

TheNoodleIncident said:


> THERE we go!! looks like i didnt have any rep yet - i get no respect!
> 
> (thanks)
> 
> this leads me back to my first question - people's rep bars either have only one box, or a bar full of them....no middle ground....sort of a weird system


 

Reputation points out of pity still count as reputation pionts.  Check your User CP 

And yes *coughkencough* begged/bribed for reputation points to beat his lovely wife's points.  I lived well there for awhile...


----------



## freefallin1309 (Apr 24, 2009)

kitchenelf said:


> Reputation points out of pity still count as reputation pionts.  Check your User CP
> 
> And yes *coughkencough* begged/bribed for reputation points to beat his lovely wife's points.  I lived well there for awhile...




Lol, I didn't have any until yesterday after I posted about not having any ... now I have lotsa ... thanks all


----------



## chefkathleen (Apr 24, 2009)

A popularity contest between people. Real nice.


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 24, 2009)

chefkathleen said:


> A popularity contest between people. Real nice.


 
It's more about begging and graveling  - double  ...sad, really


----------



## chefkathleen (Apr 24, 2009)

LOL@KE. I see that!


----------



## Scotch (Apr 24, 2009)

If you click on "User CP" (Control Panel) near the top of any page, then scroll to the bottom of the page that it opens, you'll see how many "reputation points" you have, who has given them to you, and for what you received them. 

However, apparently you can't see how many anyone else has, or why they received them -- is that correct?

Also, how many points is a lot? What's the highest? What's the average? 

Inquiring minds....


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 24, 2009)

Scotch said:


> If you click on "User CP" (Control Panel) near the top of any page, then scroll to the bottom of the page that it opens, you'll see how many "reputation points" you have, who has given them to you, and for what you received them.
> 
> However, apparently you can't see how many anyone else has, or why they received them -- is that correct?
> 
> ...


 
A few have rolled over the 100,000 mark and then you start over.  I have no idea what the average is - I really don't pay attention to them like **coughkencough** some people do.


----------



## GB (Apr 24, 2009)

kitchenelf said:


> A few have rolled over the 100,000 mark and then you start over.


I don't think that is actually correct. I am currently at over 5 million and have never rolled over.


----------



## luvs (Apr 24, 2009)

i haven't rolled over, either.


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 24, 2009)

GB said:


> I don't think that is actually correct. I am currently at over 5 million and have never rolled over.


 
What am I at - maybe 5, if I'm lucky!!!!  I'll have to go check.


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 24, 2009)

OK - here's how it works:

GB old buddy, have you lost weight?  Been working out?  You look fabulous!  You need more grits?  No problem, buddy...I'm your go to girl! 

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
(did it work?)


----------



## luvs (Apr 24, 2009)

hello? where's MY compliment?


----------

